# Troy-Bilt tiller attachments



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Is the PTO version of the Troy-Bilt horse tiller still made? and if yes, do they still sell the log splitter, wood chipper and electric generator attachments? I bought mine about 2 years before the PTO models came out and alway wished I had traded up.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

hey Bontai Joe.......What part of NE Pennsylvania are you from. I used to live up there one time myself. Was born and rasied in Schuylkill county, moved north of Williamsport later, up in the mountains and then moved south. 
As to your question.........

I don't know if its still made or not, but I had one one time and to be honest while the idea may sound great it was a pain in the neck. Anytime you wuld have a need for an gen in anncy it always had the tiller or splitter attached, etc etc. My wife at one time bought a super duper baby whatchamacallit. It was every piece of furniture or item a baby would need. It converted to a stroller, carraige, walker, high chair, basinet, etc etc. Sounds great, but when you took Jr. out for a stroll you could not simply leave the stroller on the porch if you wanted to have a high chair to feed him, and a rocker to rock him etc. It was especially a pain as we lived i a third floor apartment at the time. I have since made my mind up no more more of anyting that does more than one design spec or that requires assembly or dissassembly to make into another item. I would rather maintain a tiller, splitter and a gen set than fool around at the most inopportune times with a machine like the TB unit or any other type device. Nothing like having a problem with the tiller and still not having a log splityter or gen set. One power source is out and everything is lost until the motor is back up and running. Just my take on it. After looking at a TB phamplet a while back I do recall not seeing those attachments offered in it anymore, but I was not looking really close either.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Bontai,

Their website, www.troybilt.com, shows only the log splitter as a PTO option...but for $1200. For that price, I would get a stand alone unit.

Greg


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I have one from around 82 or 83.But I do not have any attachments.Because they wanted as much as a stand alone for each piece.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Now that you folks mention it, I remember the attachments were gosh darn expensive. I guess I was just curious if anyone out there had experience with them and what they thought. I was also trying to generate some posts in this segment of the forum. I click on in the morning and check all the new posts and it's all in the political or news forums. I wanted to see some tractor stuff get posted too.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Good point about all the off topic stuff.Or trucks or just about everything but tractors.Hopefully as it gets closer to spring and outside activities it will change.Of course then I would think we will be out side on the tractors rather then in front of the computer.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Chipmaker,
I am sorry not to answer your question right away. I'm in Monroe county in the southernmost part of the Poconos. I'm about 30 minutes west of Stroudsburg. Been here over 12 years, moved from Easton PA, and before that from north west NJ. I'm an economic refugee from NJ, because I can't afford $300,000 for a house  I like the area, and the fact I still feel like I'm in the United States. Felt like NJ, Mass, CA left the Union a while back:furious:


----------



## MrWiggles2 (Feb 26, 2004)

:homereat: 

Keep your eye on eBay. You may find what you're looking for. Chances are someone bought that attachment, used it once and determined that splitting wood is fun, but cording it by hand sucks.


----------



## Chip823 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a Troy Bilt Woodspliter that is an “attachment” for a Troy Bilt Horse Rototiller. The splitter is designed to run off of the Tiller PTO. I do not have the Rototiller. I am interested in building a power supply to make this a stand-alone Woodspliter. 
I have a Pressure Washer with a failed pump. It has a B&S, vertical shaft engine.
I am looking for ideas on how to adapt the two together.
Thanks,


----------



## Gabsdad2003 (Aug 10, 2021)

bontai Joe said:


> Is the PTO version of the Troy-Bilt horse tiller still made? and if yes, do they still sell the log splitter, wood chipper and electric generator attachments? I bought mine about 2 years before the PTO models came out and alway wished I had traded up.


I just bought 6 HORSE tillers of varying years at an auction it also had a 47026 PTO chipper with it and a Planet JR has cultivator. It was a pretty great haul for $682 with buyers prem. it was $750 but still a steal!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Gabsdad2003 said:


> I just bought 6 HORSE tillers of varying years at an auction it also had a 47026 PTO chipper with it and a Planet JR has cultivator. It was a pretty great haul for $682 with buyers prem. it was $750 but still a steal!


 Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you got a SWEEEEEET deal! Since the pandemic happened, I have gotten back into auctions as a passtime/hobby. I used to attend auctions often 40 years ago, it's much easier now on the computer. I just checked and I am the only person still on the forum from when this was originally posted in 2004. How many of the 6 tillers are in running condition?


----------



## Gabsdad2003 (Aug 10, 2021)

bontai Joe said:


> Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you got a SWEEEEEET deal! Since the pandemic happened, I have gotten back into auctions as a passtime/hobby. I used to attend auctions often 40 years ago, it's much easier now on the computer. I just checked and I am the only person still on the forum from when this was originally posted in 2004. How many of the 6 tillers are in running condition?


2 so far. 1 only needed the 9245 drive belt and it’s a PTO HORSE the other needs cleaned and tires. 5 are in good shape rolling and engaging but 1 is missing motor, tires belts. I might part it out for spare parts to use later. It was an awesome deal though.


----------



## rdonner89 (9 mo ago)

I was just given a PTO horse model that was sitting in a field for some time, I'm still trying to work out the kinks and get it back to its former glory. Can't get the pins that separate the engine section form the trans. I have a thread for engine pins seized.


----------

